
Wind energy fact sheet: all that pain for zero gain - georgecmu
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2012/03/10/saturday-silliness-joshs-wind-energy-fact-sheet-global-wind-power-to-the-nearest-whole-number/
======
jacquesm
8% overall in Germany, _today_. What the rest of the world does or does not do
is not too important, the Germans show that it is possible to get a
significant amount of energy from Wind.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_power_in_Germany>

Sachsen-Anhalt is going to cross the 50% barrier this year or the next, and
three other Bundeslaendern will follow right behind.

